# Who says a girl can't have it all



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I just finished Matilda's harness dress, 
I think we might be starting a trend , every well dressed girl has to have a dress to match her ball:wub::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thought you might like seeing her without her ball:wub: that doesn't happen often around here:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh that's so cute!!! I love the little leopard print bow, ball and dress! Matilda sure is a while animal!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

How adorable! lol I can't believe she matches the ball! The new dress looks great on her! :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula, all I can say is :forgive me::forgive me:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

oh wow that is just stunning! my girls are all very jealous  xxx


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Haha, so cute. :wub::wub::wub: Love that girl of yours!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh I love the leopard print! Very chic. And Matilda even accessorizes like a fashionista.:wub:


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:wub: Paula EXTRA EXTRA EXTRA CUTE... is she addicted to her ball? Do you have a replacement one if this one dies? :w00t:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Ohhh! very pretty indeed. I love the leopard print.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Silkmalteselover said:


> :wub: Paula EXTRA EXTRA EXTRA CUTE... is she addicted to her ball? Do you have a replacement one if this one dies? :w00t:


 
Matilda has always been addicted, she sleeps with a ball in her mouth sometimes, my weird little girl. lol no replacement:w00t: lets hope nothing happens to it:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmileyaula -- this made my day. Cute dress -- but matching the ball is a first. :aktion033::aktion033:Matilda -- you're something else. Just adorable!!!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

WOW. I don't even like dresses, so the fact that I am saying that is pretty cool is saying a lot.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Matilda sure deserves to have it all!! :chili: she looks so beautiful in that pretty dress!!:wub:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

What a stylish dress on your sweetheart.
Matilda looks so cute!
I just adore animal print.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh, very cute!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Well a girl's gotta accessorize ya know! Paula I remember that pic you posted a long time ago of her sleeping with the ball in her mouth! Does she constantly want to play fetch or does she just like to carry it around?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

PreciousPrince said:


> Well a girl's gotta accessorize ya know! Paula I remember that pic you posted a long time ago of her sleeping with the ball in her mouth! Does she constantly want to play fetch or does she just like to carry it around?


 
Both, she's sitting at my foot right now begging me to throw the ball for the 100th time today:smpullhair: oh yes I will get another picture of the crazy girl sleeping with the ball in her mouth:HistericalSmiley: I wonder if any other fluff sleeps with a ball in their mouth:w00t:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Now that's cute!! I love the matching dress! :wub:
If anything (heaven forbid) would happen to Matilda's ball you just let us know. We have a couple of balls just like that one around here some place.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh Paula, that is so cute! We love Matilda!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

njdrake said:


> Now that's cute!! I love the matching dress! :wub:
> If anything (heaven forbid) would happen to Matilda's ball you just let us know. We have a couple of balls just like that one around here some place.


:chili::chili:I'm so glad she loves that ball crazy girl


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

That is just to cute!! I love love love it!!!Wonderful job and 
a beautiful model.


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

That is one seriously cute outfit! She looks marvelous.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

OMG Paula, Matilda is SO adorable, that picture is frame worthy!!!!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

lol!! love the concept, such a pretty model too!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda, you are such a doll doggie!!! :wub::wub:

Your Mommy made you the prettiest leopard print dress and bow. And, I love your little leopard ball, too! :heart:

Cuddles and kisses from your Auntie Marie.:wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWW, Matilda :wub:sure is a fashionista with her pretty dress,bow & even a matching ball. Sooooo adorable. Such a cute picture, you'll need to frame that one.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

So cute x


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzel says "I want to go waltzing w/Matilda" in that little outfit! He has never seen a girl in a real outfit----drool, drool!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Matilda is positively adorable, and you are VERY talented, Paula!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

So cute!!! LOL about the ball...and noticing she also has something in her mouth in her siggy ... funny girl xoxox


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Paula that is one adorable outfit. I'll bet no other girl around here has an outfit that matches her ball. Matilda you are a doll. I love you with or without your ball. We all have our little idiosyncrasies!:yes:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Love it! What a little diva!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your kind words. Matilda loves balls,:chili: now I'm looking for pokadot balls,:HistericalSmiley: if you find some let me know, she likes the little ones:HistericalSmiley: she only has two balls, one is abit bigger and not her favorite,:blink: so I think mommy better find a couple moreB)


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I just finished Matilda's harness dress,
> I think we might be starting a trend , every well dressed girl has to have a dress to match her ball:wub::HistericalSmiley:


 Paula, you did a great job!!!! And Matilda looks adorable :wub: Love it!!!


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley:That's such a cute picture,Paula:wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Matilda looks very gorgeous in her new leo dress and I love the matching bow, Paula! 

That's so funny to hear she's addictive to her ball, :HistericalSmiley:! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I love how Matilda matches one of her favorite things. She looks adorable. Auntie Debbie loves you Matilda ball and all.:wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey Matilda! Tell your mommy that you need to wear that outfit if you ever you come to visit us!!! Then we can ALL match!!!!!! :chili::aktion033:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg dolce's heart is beating out of his body !!! he has a thing for a girl in animal prints , she looks amazing he says !!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

The A Team said:


> Hey Matilda! Tell your mommy that you need to wear that outfit if you ever you come to visit us!!! Then we can ALL match!!!!!! :chili::aktion033:


 
I made B&B one also, soooo when's the party start:chili:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Paula, that is so cute! A dress to match her ball!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Her dress matches her ball! Now that is what I call fabulous. Love the dress and I love Matilda!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Matilda you are just gorgeous! Love your new matching outfit.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Now that is just too cute! Matilda is such a sweetie pie! :heart:


----------

